
Google Cloud Console renders incorrectly in Firefox making it unusable - onionjake
For the past week or two Google Cloud Console renders incorrectly in Firefox.  It ends up with a giant white bar hiding some of the buttons you need to click to create instances, etc. which makes it unusable.  I&#x27;ve confirmed this with several coworkers that also use firefox.<p>Screenshot: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;ibb.co&#x2F;Jpxnqy8<p>I&#x27;ve reported it via their feedback tool, but no luck so far on a fix.  Chrome doesn&#x27;t have the issue.
======
ntsdav561
This is irritating. If you want to continue using Firefox, you may be able to
remove this problem using the Adblocker Ultimate add-on. If you go to the GCP
console, and then click on Adblocker, it will show amenu item "Block Element".
If you can select the white patch, it will remove it, and keep it removed. It
worked for me.

------
amozoss
The white bar isn't as big for me as your screenshot, but I also have one near
the bottom of the navigation bar.

~~~
onionjake
I've tried disabling plugins, enhanced tracking protection, changing my
scaling, etc. and it always looks the same.

------
rasz
“oops. That was accidental. We’ll fix it in the next push in 2 weeks.”

[https://twitter.com/johnath/status/1116871231792455686](https://twitter.com/johnath/status/1116871231792455686)

------
mrkeen
Happens to me too. I need to refresh the page and click the right button
before the white bar appears.

------
java-man
Highlights the importance of standardization. There is no standard for web,
just a bunch of competing vendors each having their own idiosyncratic version.

------
matdehaast
I thought I was part of some broken AB test. I have just been deleting the div
in dev tools but it’s really annoying

